# Quiet rumour time - wish list?



## TheJock (Jun 16, 2015)

As we enter in to the quieter rumour months (summer), what would be the number 1 item announcement that would get you excited like a kid in a sweet shop?
For me, seeing Canon finally release the rumoured “supertele at an affordable price”, like a 500mm f5.6 IS at no more than $2,800 would be awesome, but I would also be happy if Sigma released an Art or Sport supertele at the same sort of focal distance with IS and excellent IQ coming in under $3,000. 
Let’s hear your wish list items. 8)


----------



## Gnocchi (Jun 16, 2015)

30mm 1.8 efs stm would be nice thanks canon.......if your listening.........


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 16, 2015)

Some prime lenses updates, e.g.:

50/1.4 withorwithoutIS
85/1.8 withorwithoutIS
135/2.0L withorwithoutIS

And maybe a 5D4 that'll really tempt me to buy because of real big improvement in IQ (not MP!) and other features.

8)


----------



## meywd (Jun 16, 2015)

500mm f/5.6
50mm f/1.4


----------



## tron (Jun 16, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> Some prime lenses updates, e.g.:
> 
> 50/1.4 withorwithoutIS
> 85/1.8 withorwithoutIS
> ...


85 and 135 are very good lenses. So I guess it is an all or nothing situation (either replaced with IS versions or not replaced at all). Just my opinion.


----------



## TheJock (Jun 16, 2015)

There’s nothing in the EF-S range over 250mm and the next on the scale (black non L) EF only go up to 300mm. For me it’s all about the range (honest  ) for wildlife.
I wouldn’t mind a non L 500mm IS USM EF (EF-S?) lens, it would be very useful on my 70D!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 16, 2015)

tron said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Some prime lenses updates, e.g.:
> ...


Hi tron! 

I agree that the 135 is really, really good, but there were rumors about a successor, maybe with IS. And the new Samyang showed possibilities to improve.
But I disagree with the 85. It is really good value for that price. But I'd be willing to pay some more for a better IQ (already shown by others for years) and to get rid of the mean CA and purple fringing.


----------



## DJL329 (Jun 16, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...



+1

And a shorter MFD on both the 50 and the 85.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 16, 2015)

Gnocchi said:


> 30mm 1.8 efs stm would be nice thanks canon.......if your listening.........


EF-S 30mm F1.8 IS.
This leaves me salivating.
Then I remember that Canon took almost a decade without launching any prime EF-S, before the 24mm STM.
Dreaming does not cost anything.


----------



## jcarapet (Jun 16, 2015)

Under $200 RT flash system. 
longer than 30 min record times on DSLR's


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 16, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> longer than 30 min record times on DSLR's


AFAIK is this limited due to some legislation. Not because of the system or some stu*** Canon idea.
Otherwise this SLR would become a video camera in the eyes of the law and then there some additional taxes and fees. 
So this wish must be presented to the governments, not to Canon.

But maybe I'm wrong. Then somebody else please correct me.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jun 16, 2015)

As far as I know, you are right Maximilian.

Canon will get hit with additional taxes if they remove that limit... in other words, every single DSLR will just get significantly more expensive, and nobody wants that.


----------



## Ferris (Jun 16, 2015)

Howzabout simultaneous 4K video recording at two different shutter speeds, one that's best for smooth video playback, and the other for pulling stills?


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jun 16, 2015)

I doubt that is technically possible without doing something like splitting the light via a semi-transparent mirror and sending it to 2 separate sensors.... not gonna happen.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 16, 2015)

Ferris said:


> Howzabout simultaneous 4K video recording at two different shutter speeds, one that's best for smooth video playback, and the other for pulling stills?



Why, in the age of 50MP sensors, would we want to go back to 8MP?


----------



## Ferris (Jun 16, 2015)

mistaspeedy said:


> I doubt that is technically possible without doing something like splitting the light via a semi-transparent mirror and sending it to 2 separate sensors.... not gonna happen.




Well, it IS just a wish! I record a lot of video, and I want it to play smoothly, but I would also love to have the ability to pull sharp stills.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jun 16, 2015)

Well... you will probably have to wait until we get cameras that do 4K @ 60 FPS... so you can do shutter speeds of 1/120 which would be decent for some situations. However, I don't see that coming anytime soon for affordable prices. :|


----------



## Viggo (Jun 16, 2015)

The only thing Canon could make that would make me interested is a retrofocal 50mm f1.2 L II that is 100% identical to the 50 Art, but weather sealed and AF close to the 2470 II.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 16, 2015)

A non-l line of telephotos would be nice - 400, 500 and 600 mm black lenses @ 5.6 - I could see canon selling a lot of those.

-w


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 16, 2015)

I think of Summer as a high rumor time. I expect new products to be announced in August, September, and October, along with lots of Rumors.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 16, 2015)

Just one: a new ef 50mm 1.2 L that eliminates focus-shift (at least as well as the 85 1.2 II) and keeps the same dreamy rendering, but reduces the nervous, jittery bokeh that pops up on the current version. By year's end, please!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 16, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> Just one: a new ef 50mm 1.2 L that eliminates focus-shift (at least as well as the 85 1.2 II) and keeps the same dreamy rendering, but reduces the nervous, jittery bokeh that pops up on the current version. By year's end, please!


And if this comes my desired 50/1.4 is not far away any more ;D


----------



## zim (Jun 16, 2015)

50mm 1.4L IS USM
and Yeah I know not a snowballs chance in hell but you did ask


----------



## D. (Jun 17, 2015)

I know it won't happen, but I would really like a 24-105 f/4L IS II with image quality equivalent to the 24-70 F/2.8L II. I would be willing to pay for this lens what I paid for my 24-70 F/2.8L II.


----------



## meywd (Jun 17, 2015)

D. said:


> I know it won't happen, but I would really like a 24-105 f/4L IS II with image quality equivalent to the 24-70 F/2.8L II. I would be willing to pay for this lens what I paid for my 24-70 F/2.8L II.



isn't the 24-70 f/4L IS good enough?


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 17, 2015)

TheJock said:


> For me, seeing Canon finally release the rumoured “supertele at an affordable price”, like a 500mm f5.6 IS at no more than $2,800 would be awesome, ...



Before I got the 100-400 II in January, I had never shot longer than 400mm (unless you include the ~ 450mm FoV of the 70-200 @ 200mm + 1.4x extender on a crop body (20D, in my case). And I thought that would be the most reach I'd ever need.

Since I still have the 20D, I can now do ~ 640mm with the 100-400 II (or 1.6 times whatever actual, true longest FL the 100-400 II delivers), but I must confess that a 500mm f/5.6 IS USM for under $3K would tempt me, if the optical performance were there.

Other than that:

• 50mm f/1.4ish IS with true ring USM
• 24-70 f/2.8L IS USM (wouldn't break my heart if it went up to 85mm) or 24-105 f/4L USM II

At that point, I'm done. (Sixty years old, and all the glass I need.)


----------



## D. (Jun 17, 2015)

Meywd, the 24-70 f/4L IS is generally regarded as quite good (although I personally haven't used one) but not quite at the same level as the 24-70 F/2.8L II. I love the IQ of the 24-70 F/2.8L II, however, often when I use it I find myself missing the extra reach or IS (and bumping up the ISO and shutter speed to compensate) of the 24-105 F/4L.


----------



## benperrin (Jun 17, 2015)

Some sort of improvement with the shutter for much faster flash sync speeds would be welcome. I also wouldn't mind wireless that works to be built in so that I could just send jpgs to a tablet easily without a cable getting in the way. I would actually like to see swivel screens on the higher end models. It would be very useful for landscapes when the tripod needs to be low to the ground.


----------



## jcarapet (Jun 17, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> jcarapet said:
> 
> 
> > longer than 30 min record times on DSLR's
> ...



Yeah I have heard just that. Just wish it wasn't the case when it comes to Europe. Or it would allow the option to have an expanded record time when in the U.S. I suppose for now it saves the sensor from overheating.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 17, 2015)

A 7DII at $1,200; A 100-400 II at $1,800; A refurbished 70-200 2.8 II during a 15-20% refurb store sale. But not all at once, please.


----------



## meywd (Jun 17, 2015)

unfocused said:


> A 7DII at $1,200; A 100-400 II at $1,800; A refurbished 70-200 2.8 II during a 15-20% refurb store sale. But not all at once, please.



for the first two, you can get them from Canada for these prices with the current exchange rate.


----------



## TheJock (Jun 17, 2015)

benperrin said:


> .....I would actually like to see swivel screens on the higher end models. It would be very useful for landscapes when the tripod needs to be low to the ground.


I must admit, the swivel/touch screen is excellent, one of my favourite features on the 70D, and something I will dearly miss when I buy the 5DIII.
Also good to see that others like the 500mm non L f5.6 idea!! C’mon Canon, help us out 8)


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 17, 2015)

A new ef 50mm 1.2 L that eliminates focus-shift (at least as well as the 85 1.2 II) and keeps the same dreamy rendering.
A new 135mm f2L with IS or Sigma 135mm f2 Art with OS. Nothing wrong with the current Canon one but I'd like IS.
A new 85mm f1.8 with IS or Sigma 85mm f1.4 Art (with OS). Current versions are OK but with some limitations. A refreshment of those with the latest technologies would be welcomed.
A Sigma Sports on 300mm-400mm f/2.8 OS under $3,000-4,000.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I only have one wish, a decent size lottery win, not after the £tens of millions, a million or two would be nice, clear some mortgages, mine and family, buy any body and lens I want, fix all my classic cars and a few more and still have a few quid to live on! ;D
I've just realised that I have no chance for that, I quit buying lottery tickets years ago! :

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## meywd (Jun 17, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I only have one wish, a decent size lottery win, not after the £tens of millions, a million or two would be nice, clear some mortgages, mine and family, buy any body and lens I want, fix all my classic cars and a few more and still have a few quid to live on! ;D
> I've just realised that I have no chance for that, I quit buying lottery tickets years ago! :
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



You have the same chance of winning in either case


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 17, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> I quit buying lottery tickets years ago! :



The only guarantee with lotteries is that if you don't play you are guaranteed not to win... but also guaranteed keep your money. ;D


----------

